# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  طبق اصلاحیه دفترچه دکتری دامپزشکی نمیتونه انتخاب رشته کنه؟

## سلماز

سلام و وقت بخیر
من دکتری دامپزشکی خوندم
این قسمت از اصلاحیه رو متوجه نشدم


تبصره- در مورد امكان شرط تحصيل مجدد دانش‌آموختگان مقطع دكتري پيوسته از محل اين مصوبه، از آنجائي كه در مصوبه ياد شده از مقاطع مذكور ذكري به ميان نيامده است، براي ورودي‌هاي سال 1397 امكان‌پذير نمي‌باشد.
منطورش اینه که دکتری دامپزشکی اصلا نمیتونه اتخاب رشته کنه حتی پردیس؟
منطورش چیه که نوشته در مصوبه یاد شده از مقاطع مدکور ذکری به میان نیامده.
آخه دکتری دامپزشکی که قید شده تو دفترچه میتونه پردیس و مازاد بزنه.
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.سپاس

----------


## Saeedt

سلام دامپزشکی دولتی خوندین یا آزاد؟ اگه ازاد بودین شهریش سالی چنده الان؟
اینا خودشونم معلوم نیست چی میگن درگیرن با خودشون یه مصوبه دادن وزارت بهداشت کوتاه نمیاد اون یکی میاد خلاصه ولش کن مهم نیست اون تبصره ای که میگی ک واقعا گنگ هم گفته همینجوری یه چی کپی پیس کردن مهم همین قسمته:::*ا توجه به رأي هيئت عمومي ديوان عدالت اداري مورخ 96/06/07 مبني بر عدم ابطال مصوبه پنجاه و يكمين جلسه شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 92/03/25،* *دانش‌آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد* ناپيوسته كليه رشته‌هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، داروسازي و دامپزشكي) مي‌توانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل از طريق قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي صرفاً در پرديس‌هاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد دانشگاه‌هاي علوم پزشكي تحصيل نمايند:

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام و وقت بخیر
> من دکتری دامپزشکی خوندم
> این قسمت از اصلاحیه رو متوجه نشدم
> 
> 
> تبصره- در مورد امكان شرط تحصيل مجدد دانش‌آموختگان مقطع دكتري پيوسته از محل اين مصوبه، از آنجائي كه در مصوبه ياد شده از مقاطع مذكور ذكري به ميان نيامده است، براي ورودي‌هاي سال 1397 امكان‌پذير نمي‌باشد.
> منطورش اینه که دکتری دامپزشکی اصلا نمیتونه اتخاب رشته کنه حتی پردیس؟
> منطورش چیه که نوشته در مصوبه یاد شده از مقاطع مدکور ذکری به میان نیامده.
> آخه دکتری دامپزشکی که قید شده تو دفترچه میتونه پردیس و مازاد بزنه.
> لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.سپاس


ینی دامپزشکی وضعش خرابه؟! -_-

----------

